# 10L ways grinding, is any other work required?



## Jim_cellarshop (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, I am narrowing my lathe search. A 10L is #1 on my list, but usually a little over budget. Machines with some bed wear are less money. For a large part of what i want to do this should not be a problem, but I would still like good ways for some 4-10"long precision threads and shafts for future projects. My questions are if I send the ways out to get reground, or plained can I just bolt it all back together? The head stock seems to sit on the ways, does all the parts just sit .00xx" lower or do other portions require work? Is this expensive to have done? It would be nice to get a 10L now & in a year or three I could spend 600-800$ on it if need be. Thanks for your help, Jim. PS: I hope I posted this to the correct area.


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for info. I have too many projects I want to do to get that deep into a rebuild, so I will try to look for a lathe with at least fairly good ways. A few pics I've seen looks like they are pushing 0.010 or more. These are mostly older non hardened 10Ls, pipe cabinets etc.. I will probably wait till I pay off the family vacation &amp; then look for a nicer 10L. There are a few SB 9s around that would work but I really would like to have the larger spindle bore of the 10L. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the chart, I kept a copy in my lathe search folder. I hope you don't mind. That is very enlightening as my higher tolerance needs will be for focus tubes 2.50-4.00" in dia w/ fairly fine threads (about 27-65tpi, I still have to figure if std threads will be close enough or if I'll have to alter the gearing). As your chart shows, as the dia increases the effect of the ways decreases, I had not thought of this. I was also looking at the ways as an indicator for the condition of the entire machine to at least some extent. The 'In praise of Klunkers' was very good. 80%+ of what I want to do could be done on a SB 9" or similar, 95% on a 10L. I see several people have moved these to the basement without too much trouble. My space limits me to about 24" between centers (I need about 18" bare min). I have been focusing on South Bends because there seems to be quite a few available for an affordable price, but more importantly because there seems to be plenty of used tooling &amp; parts. I am trying to not play musical lathes because my wife would kill me &amp; then I would not be able to do projects  Everyone here has been very helpfull, thanks!


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (Jun 6, 2011)

I was not thinking much about metric, although I may need to cut metric threads at some point. If I could not get a translation gear for a 10L, I would think/hope that there is some way to disengage the lead screw on a 10L from the gear box. I could then set up electronic gearing, I would like to avoid the hassle and expense, but machine automation is what I do for a living (not manual lathes &amp; mills but specialized production equip, lots of conveyor systems, material handling 3-6000hp. Want to centerless grind your pickup truck?). I do see change gear SB 9 (9Bs?) that looks like would be very flexible, all except the small spindle bore. Why do you like the single tumbler 10L better? These seem to be less expensive around here. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (Jun 6, 2011)

The few older 10Ls I have seen for lower prices are the pipe tube and sheet metal cabinets with the single tumbler gear box. I know some of these are 'large spindle bore' and some are not. I am not sure what the other bore diameter is. This brings up the question of are there any 10Ls to avoid? Thanks, Jim.


----------

